# A Couple More Recent Buys



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

i've also added the following to my collection:



















the services is lining up for a trip to steve burrage for a service.the peerex arrived back from steve this week after a service and new

crystal and is running as sweet as a nut.it's on a (temporary)nato as it has fixed bars but waiting on a period tan pigskin arriving.the blued hands were one of the things that attracted me to this one.

i seem to be more attracted to the vintage/military styles as i find they are much easier to read.an added bonus is that they're not the size of a dinner plate lol lol


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

if you check the panel above the box you right into post you'll find a little green box next to an envalope click it paste the pick link into hit ok viola you've posted a pic


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

once again great watches


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

spankone said:


> if you check the panel above the box you right into post you'll find a little green box next to an envalope click it paste the pick link into hit ok viola you've posted a pic


thanks for that but that's the route i've been following:click on "insert image" right click on pic and copy the gubbins in "properties",then paste that into the drop down in the post.then "voila" bu**er all ! lol lol :wallbash:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

spankone said:


> once again great watches


THe button on the toolbar doesnt work for me so I cut and paste the img link prom photobucket for mine


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

[ img]http:// [/ img]

works for me odd


----------



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

diddy said:


> i've also added the following to my collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watches. I can't read the name on the Services though - which one is it?

Cheers,

BB


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

diddy said:


> i've also added the following to my collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like the look of that peerex...


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

Barrow Boy said:


> diddy said:
> 
> 
> > i've also added the following to my collection:
> ...


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> diddy said:
> 
> 
> > i've also added the following to my collection:
> ...


thanks andy,those blued hands look a treat and the watch is very slim.i don't know whether the fixed bars have anything to do with a military connection or maybe they are just "period" ?


----------



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

diddy said:


> Barrow Boy said:
> 
> 
> > diddy said:
> ...


So that is what it says under the brand name - could not make it out before. :blush:

Love the shaped date window anyway. The whole watch has a great look. Thanks.

Cheers,

BB


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

You`ve picked up some nice pieces


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice B)

I know a good home for it if you get bored


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Very nice B)
> 
> I know a good home for it if you get bored


i'll bear that in mind mach but it needs a service first(running a bit fast) so it will be winging it's way to leics shortly.

to make it pristine it could do with new hands(they're a bit tarnished) but maybe they can be cleaned up whilst it's being serviced?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

diddy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice B)
> ...


Are you aware that Steve actually worked for Services in the 1960s? :huh:

Seems appropriate to have him service them (no pun intended)


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> diddy said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


no mach i didn't.i use him purely on recommendation from the things i've seen on the forum.to say i'm pleased with his work and service would be an understatement.so he should know thing or two then!


----------



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

diddy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice B)
> ...


Must be something to do with the hands they used at the time. I have a few from the same era with great dials but badly tarnished (or even rusting) hands. Not had the nerve to have a go myself (plus they may be Radium lumed) but I would get they would clean up OK as long as the rust was not too bad.

BB


----------

